# Bic 4 color pen project?



## jbswearingen (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey folks, I've been approached and asked whether I can make a lower barrel for one of those Bic 4 color pens:








I told him I'd come here first, for I'm sure somebody has tried it.  I've searched through the forum but my skills aren't all the great today; I'm getting no hits.

I'm thinking to turn a cylinder (between centers), drill it out, and tap one end to fit the upper body.

My main concern is tapering the inner hole so that the cartridges will be guided out the tip; I can't fathom how to do it.

Has anybody successfully tried this?  If so, any advice?  Tap/drill sizes?


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 28, 2013)

You might just have to cut the lower barrel of one of those pens. far as the threads go, I'm sure someone has and Idea.


----------



## GRMiller (Dec 28, 2013)

I am thinking turning on center and using a 3/16 drill bit.  Try you tube and search for 12 cent pen.  You maybe able to get some how thought from there.  Never mind I just reread your thread.  I guess I would deconstruct one and use what you can.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 28, 2013)

Perhaps you could jerry-rig a reamer for the internal taper?

As a starting suggestion, take a dowel and sharpen it with a pencil sharpener. Dip it in glue and roll in some abrasive powder (pumice?) Or a length of steel rod, grind it to a point then saw or file slots in it ...


----------



## JTisher (Dec 28, 2013)

Drill your hole 3/8 or so short of the final depth then sacrifice your drill bit and grind the angle needed, resharpen, and drill to final depth.
 That would be the easiest, or weld a core box router bit to a rod and use it as a reamer. That's all I can think of. 
  Good luck, Joe


----------

